# Troubles with Crystalac grain filler



## AlanF (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I tried using Crystalac grain filler (over sanding sealer) on an antique radio I was restoring. The final finish was 4 coats of Behlen gloss lacquer sprayed on. The initial result looked pretty good although the Crystalac appeared to have shrunk a bit. After a few weeks, though, I'm finding that the Crystalac, in some areas, has turned milky white creating some very unattractive grain.

Has anyone else run into this before? Any ideas on how to correct? If I have to strip the piece again, will the Crystalac come out with the stripper?

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Alan


----------



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

AlanF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I tried using Crystalac grain filler (over sanding sealer) on an antique radio I was restoring. The final finish was 4 coats of Behlen gloss lacquer sprayed on. The initial result looked pretty good although the Crystalac appeared to have shrunk a bit. After a few weeks, though, I'm finding that the Crystalac, in some areas, has turned milky white creating some very unattractive grain.
> 
> ...


I'm testing Crystalac to fill walnut pores right now. I understand that you have to let it dry for at least 24 hours before sanding a re-applying another coat. Perhaps you did not let it dry sufficiently before coating over it with the Behlen lacquer.

So far I am please with the results, but I have not been using it for very long. A friend in the UK recommended it to me and he has been using it for years and thinks highly of it.

What I do is spray on a thin coat of 1-lb shellac and let that dry for several hours. This seals in the color so nothing applied afterwards will affect it. Then I cover the board with Crystalac using an old credit card to force it into the pores. I then let that dry for at least 24 hours before I re-coat it with Crystalac. I want to fill the pores in this manner rather than use the traditional 4F pumice to fill the pores with. I have heard that the gray of the pumice with surface in a few years. My goal is to French Polish my project with once the pores are filled.

Just from my own personal testing I know I can still dent the surface with my finger nail after 24 hours. I just called Becker Labs (the manufactuer) and learned that they only operate Mon-Thurs. I wanted to know what they recommended for an average drying time. So no luck on that.

I really think you did not allow it to dry out long enough, but I could be way off base.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

AlanF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I tried using Crystalac grain filler (over sanding sealer) on an antique radio I was restoring. The final finish was 4 coats of Behlen gloss lacquer sprayed on. The initial result looked pretty good although the Crystalac appeared to have shrunk a bit. After a few weeks, though, I'm finding that the Crystalac, in some areas, has turned milky white creating some very unattractive grain.
> 
> ...


 From the information you have supplied I think I would take the finish off. I don't like the idea of using a grain filler over a sealer especially a water based filler over lacquer sanding sealer if that is what you used. It depends on attaching to the grain pores and if you have sealer on it, it could reduce its ability to adhere. I suspect the filler turning milky white may be a sign that the filler is coming out. Now using lacquer with grain fillers, the solvents in the lacquer will cause the grain filler to swell up. Then when you sand it you sand some of the filler off with the lacquer sanding it flat and you put your finish on you think it looks great and your done. Now overnight or the weekend the woodfiller dries and shrinks and you have grain again. When using grain fillers with lacquer I only put one coat of lacquer on in a 24 hour period. This way the grain filler has a chance to dry and shrink before I sand the sealer. 

If the grain was your only problem then you could fix the problem with more lacquer sanding it between coats. The grain filler being milky white there is nothing you can do but take the finish off and start over. The filler should come out in the process. If you wish to continue with the Crystalic grain filler you can tint it with a universal tinting color so it is the dark color of the grain like more conventional grain fillers. In either case I would stain the wood first before using it.


----------

